# mondo grass



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

So I bought some mondo grass from petsmart and then went home and read about it. Turns out its not an aquatic plant (one of these days im gonna quit believing petsmart employees lol), guess i shoild have figured since it was in a tank with bamboo. But it was only $2 so no real harm done, but I think im gonna try growing it in one of my hob filters, add a little plant filter to it. anyways just letting people know that mondo grass is not aquatic


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah...they got me too. It looked great floating in their tanks and I brought some home. It planted nicely with its long roots but after two Weeks started dying and breaking up. Even though only half of it started to rot I took it all out. Like you said...only a few bucks for mine so not to much damage done.:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, unfortunately about 95% of the tubed plants are non aquatic. One of me personal favs is the peacock fern.

There's a small trick that you can try but could be a bit of a hassle. Plant it normally (may want to use a basket). During your weekly maintenance, emerge it for a spell. Then after a few hours out of the water, replant.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yea that sounds like a hassle. I think im just gonna get some micro swords, or something grass like. Any suggestions?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

how about Eleocharis montevidensis (giant hairgrass)?


----------



## JenD (Nov 28, 2012)

They got me with the mondo grass and peacock fern! The mondo grass looked great in my tank and did well for a few weeks. Pulled it out once some of the tips started turning brown. Was looking for something to replace it and ordered some giant hairgrass. Hasn't gotten here yet, but hoping it will look just as good!


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I read that the giant hairgrass need a ton of light (like 3-4wpg), and co2 injected to keep it healthy. But I have never had it, that's just what I read on some sites.


----------



## JenD (Nov 28, 2012)

I will try to remember to keep you updated on how mine does once it gets here. Had a large order and he forgot that one, so still waiting lol. I refuse to try the co2 thing and only have the light that came with the tank, but wanted to try hairgrass so will see!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You can grow HG with medium light and no CO2. Although, it will do much better with higher light and CO2.



JenD said:


> I refuse to try the co2 thing


Why do you refuse to try it? It's really easy and your plants will thank you for it.


----------



## JenD (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe down the road, but right now I want to keep things simple. I have looked at some setups and honestly the whole thing confuses me. Want to upgrade the filter and maybe lighting before I think about venturing that way


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

jshiloh13 said:


> So I bought some mondo grass from petsmart and then went home and read about it. Turns out its not an aquatic plant (one of these days im gonna quit believing petsmart employees lol), guess i shoild have figured since it was in a tank with bamboo. But it was only $2 so no real harm done, but I think im gonna try growing it in one of my hob filters, add a little plant filter to it. anyways just letting people know that mondo grass is not aquatic



Don't feel bad. It has happened to me several times. I recommend the following book. If it is not in it, I do not buy it. If I can't find it, I order it online. 

Aquarium Plants (Mini Encyclopedia Series for Aquarium Hobbyists): Peter Hiscock: 9780764129896: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

JenD said:


> Maybe down the road, but right now I want to keep things simple. I have looked at some setups and honestly the whole thing confuses me. Want to upgrade the filter and maybe lighting before I think about venturing that way


Understand completely. The key thing is don't be intimidated by it. It is rather simple actually.

DIY CO2 Made Easy


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If the hair grass doesn't work out, you can also try pygmy chain sword (Echinodorus tenellus). I've never had luck with hair grass but the chain sword sends runners all over with no CO2 and standard lighting. My 10 gal became overrun and I've moved some to other tanks. 

A lot of the tube plants at PetSmart usually have a sticker on them that will say "Semi-Aquatic". These are the no-nos. I find plants are better anyway at LFS or on-line.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

some of the peoples there dont even have a aquamium and dont know much about aquamiums.if i wanted to know anything i would do it here or my local fish store i trust.the local fish store fishs are about 50 cents higher than petsmart but to me thay are in better shape plus thay are in alot cleanner tanks i think.this is my opinion.


----------



## JenD (Nov 28, 2012)

I haven't forgot to check back in to update you...but unfortunately my hairgrass never arrived! And I have given up hope he is sending it. Oh well better luck next time I hope!


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I had hairgrass for a while, it's a bit messy, but it's the perfect cover for small fry. it will get about a foot or two tall, so it can spread out and block light from other plants in smaller tanks


----------

